# Need serious help on arms ...



## Integrity (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello guys, I'm new to this forum so im gonna try my luck to get some help here. Ok a bit about myself .. I'm 28 yo, 189cm around 98kg, been lifting weights for around 4 years. The problem is that my arms just don't grow... Everybody got bigger than mine it's not even close to 40cm...  I think it's 38 now. I'm tall guy and when it wear t-shirts it looks horrible . For the past few month I was training arms twice a week 3 exersize per biceps/triceps and didn't make any progress at all. I'm upset because guys says I have a good shoulders but my arms looks really weak, I'm gonna share some pictures here, hope I could get some advice that would help me to start growing my bloody arms ...  
Thanks. 

http://imgur.com/a/E2qss


----------



## lightweight (Dec 21, 2014)

You should be focusing on the long head of the bicep. Hammer and reverse curls. How many reps are you doing each set?


----------



## Integrity (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks man, these two was missing from my workouts... I always used to do in 6-8 reps and try to lift heavier weights each workout, but my friend said I should changed it to lighter weights and do more reps. So now I'm doing 3 sets of 10 reps. 
My routine looks like 
Close grip bench 4x10
Barbell biceps curls 4x10 

And then I superset
Skullcrushers with incline dumbbell on scot bench
3x10 each

And finish with ropes
Biceps and triceps superset
3x10

What im doing wrong ? Usually I do my arms together with shoulders after I finish them, now twice a week. What should I change in my routine ?


----------



## lightweight (Dec 21, 2014)

Try giving up a number of sets you need to complete and the same goes for reps.   

I sure you have finished a set before and still had gas to move forward. But that was it, the end of your set so you moved on. 

Let your body dictate how many sets and reps you do at what ever weight sounds right. Do that but remember to still push yourself.  
We apply numbers to keep track but then we become obsessed  with those numbers. Muhammad Ali was asked home many crunches he did. And he said when I start to feel pain I do 5 or 10 more. 

The goal IMO is hypertrophy and muscle confusion and the bicep will have no other choice to grow. 


Disclaimer diet is still key. Growth can be fixed by eating more.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 21, 2014)

Imo your in very good shape and u know exactly what your doing..Just keep hitting them bro they will grow..welcome to ugb brotha!


----------



## Rip (Dec 21, 2014)

8-12 reps is the hypertrophy range. I would lift as heavy as you can go. When you can do 12 reps, it's time to increase the weight. 
I include 6 reps to increase strength. 
Form, intensity, isolation, rep speed, etc. are very important. 
When you do dumbbell curls, supinate fully, so that your thumb points laterally. This will isolate the long head. 
In addition, triceps make up 2/3 of the size of the arms. Work on building tricep mass. 
Close grip bench press, overhead tricep extensions with and EZ curl bar, dips, etc. 

Are you eating right? 
Are you taking at least your bodyweight in grams of protein? 
Are you eating enough complex carbs? Try 2grams per pound of bodyweight.


----------



## Integrity (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks guys I appreciate your time helping me. I will definitely increase my rep range to 12 reps per set and I will take advice from "lighweight" if I feel I could do another set I will push it to the max. Now I'm doing everything slowly lowering the weights for around 3 sec and then lifting for around 2 sec. I want to make sure my form is correct I'm gonna try to make a video and upload it here so you could see if or what I'm doing wrong. The other thing is that when im doing biceps curls I feel big pain in my forearms sometimes is hard to concentrate on the proper form because my mind is on that pain, but that's not an excuse  anyway I'm currently trying to bulk up, preparing my meals everyday before I go to work, I do my morning workout on empty stomach sometimes I have a banana and just some bcaa, after I finish my workout I always try to get some sugar and then gainer shake that is around 600kcal, when I prepare my meals one day I eat around 1kg chicken breast with 500g rice, the other day around 1kg cod fillets with 1kg sweet potatoes, next day beef mince with pasta and so on, everyday I'm trying to eat around 150g of mixed nuts, sometimes few protein bars there and there and when I go to sleep I eat a cup of cottage cheese or I just take a gainer shake. So far my first time bulking is going well since September my weight increased from 92kg to 98kg, I lost my six pack but that doesn't matter I want to gain as much weight (muscle not fat) as possible before February. I have some plans next year to compete in my first competitions in May


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 21, 2014)

welcome, you look great


----------



## losieloos (Dec 21, 2014)

Try the rich piana arm workout.


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 21, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> Imo your in very good shape and u know exactly what your doing..Just keep hitting them bro they will grow..welcome to ugb brotha!



I'm with BB on this one. Sure switch some things up if you feel you need to. Tris make up most of the size of your upper arms but you're looking perty good bro. Keep killing it !


----------



## mickems (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to the UG.  Great work, man. Anything you do would only compliment what you already got. Chin-ups maybe?


----------



## DB4L (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a similar build on my arms to yourself Integrity, my biceps were just not in proportion to the rest of my body. 
But Ive found doing bicep pullups (if thats what theyre called) have helped tremendously in adding to their size since incorporating them into my routine about 3 months ago.
Ill do 4 sets of 12 reps, going nice and slow on the last few and fully extending upon the downward motion to really target that pesky bicep area. 
Goodluck man!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 21, 2014)

My arms used to grow the most when I would pyramid up to a weight that I could barely get for about 3 to 4 reps. Try single arm preacher curls. Do 6 working sets per arm. End with a weight that made u really work for that last rep. Cheat if u have to to get those last reps.


----------



## snake (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm going to take a shot at this but I think our parents are to blame. I think this is just a genetic thing. It's hard to see but you just may have a short bicep muscle belly. I bet when flexed it peaks nicely but when your arm hangs it thins out. 

I'd like to see a front double bicep shot. My bi's have a long muscle belly, not bad when they hang but shit for a peak. None of this means you can't add size.

By the way, you do look good!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 21, 2014)

Lets see, 40cm=sq3/14+- 6deg. (-27/5%)32 + 6x-3r=47_*14-+15{32Deg.C-2z/1425....jeezus! WTF is that in inches?


----------



## snake (Dec 21, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Lets see, 40cm=sq3/14+- 6deg. (-27/5%)32 + 6x-3r=47_*14-+15{32Deg.C-2z/1425..jeezus! WTF is that in inches?


http://www.convertunits.com/from/cm/to/inches
Lol. Maybe we need a sticky.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 22, 2014)

snake said:


> http://www.convertunits.com/from/cm/to/inches
> Lol. Maybe we need a sticky.


Thanks Snake, I have special needs. lmao


----------



## Integrity (Dec 22, 2014)

thanks guys very warm welcome, great tips so far ! can't wait to hit my arms in the gym

ok so here is my back shot, i don't really know how to pose, but i would like to get some tips on which parts of my back i should workout a bit harder, and which exercise could help me out. my fav one is deadlifts, i just love doing them, my personal best is 500 pounds x 1 rep, but that was long time ago in summer, few weeks ago i did 460lbs x 3. maybe it's my mistake but recently i changed my routine, after deadlifts i don't have much power left so i just finish my back workout on the machines(pulldows, cable rows, machine back rows and so on..). I know i should do some bb row's and pullups as well.. would be nice to get an advice on which routine i should stick for my back. thanks !


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 22, 2014)

Maybe it's just me but your biceps don't seem to need as much work as your triceps. Close grip bench immediately after bench press always killed my triceps. Also focusing on the lockout would isolate them from my shoulders - do partial reps like board presses or in the cage with the safety bars up so the bar rests 3-4 inches off you chest. Those, weighted dips, 1 handed incline dumbbell presses (really stretch/reach at the top of the lift, so more of the weight rests on your triceps, not your shoulder).


I've always had relatively big triceps and I accredit them to using these compound lifts. I've never done a rope extension or skull crusher in my life. I think the only isolation exercise I've done was seated dumbbell tricep extensions for a short stint. Hope this helps.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Dec 22, 2014)

Technique, technique , technique and mind muscle connection. 

Triceps are flat and your biceps do not peak. 
 It looks like you are not going full range of motion. Start your curls with your arms almost fully extended, then crack your bicep and then curl. 

Remember FULL range of motion. None of those sissy curls with your arms bent the entire time.

On your tricep extension and push down; grab your tricep before you pushdown or go into extension. When I say grab I mean at the starting position imagine as if you are flexing the muscle before you even fire it down or into extension. Flex so it is as if your mind already grabs the muscle and then pushdown or go into extension. Squeeze the ****ing shit out of it.

O and do a lot of heavy heavy dips. Full range of motion


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2014)

Try not to lean forward on dips or you will hit more pec than tri. 

Stand still when you do curls and let the bicep be the prime mover. I see too many people get this bouncing rhythmic pattern going with the whole body. If you have to, stand against a wall or a pole.  Or do them seated.


----------

